
The Skarp Laser Razor: 21st Century Shaving - dsego
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/skarp/the-skarp-laser-razor-21st-century-shaving
======
simple10
Looks cool but does anyone in San Francisco shave anymore? Also, two of the
three dudes in the video have beards.

~~~
eplanit
> two of the three dudes in the video have beards

An irony that seems lost on too many here. I wondered if it was possibly a
parody -- it has a Monty Python-esque quality to it; but, they are far too
sincere for that. Perhaps they should say that once they reach their funding
goal and/or feel confident enough with a prototype then they'll demonstrate by
shaving with it. It begs questions, anyway.

------
hacym
It feels like one of those Kickstarters that is going to be "delayed" many
times...

